# Huge Hands Feet Eyes



## no3one (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
There have been several times over the years where I had a weird thing happen in my mind that was different than any other weird thing. When I closed my eyes my eyes felt like they were bigger than the house (I couldn't see my own eyes - just look out them). Then they got bigger until they were bigger than the neighborhood. They gradually got bigger but rarely got bigger than a city. Then they would change from big to normal to sizes in between. Sometimes it was my hands and at times it was my feet. I don't remember if there was any combination. It was ok at first but then it started to feel really really weird and then I'd get a little anxious. Heart racing and breathing fast that kind of thing. It sort of stopped a little when I opened my eyes but it started again very soon after I closed them. Keep my eyes open, right? Sleeping is difficult to do that way, though my wife tells me that I do occasionally. The reason I kept closing my eyes turned into sort of the same reason why some people go to horror shows. And I'd ride that feeling like surfing a wave. Anybody have similar&#8230;


----------



## isthisreallife (Mar 20, 2010)

YES that is a feeling I'm unfortunately familiar with and personally out of every DP/DR symptom it scares me the most and I hate it the most. Each time it happens its usually my hands and feet and each time I have a massive panic attack. But thank god, for me that feeling is a lot more rare, because its the most awful of all. The other similar thing is if an object seems too large than it should be. That also scares me a lot but not so much as my own body parts becoming large.

I never intentionally wanted to bring it on because its the most horrible feeling for me personally. And even if I tried to I couldn't it just happens randomly for me. hate it hate it hate it.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow! I have had the exact same thing happen to me several times in my life. It always happened when I was laying down completely relaxed. I would suddenly feel as if my body was expanding in size, becoming larger than my room. It felt like the Alice in Wonderland "Drink me" bottles effect. I literally felt as if my hands were the size of my door and I could pick up my entire bed between my thumb and index finger like a little small cushion. Even opening my eyes didn't help a lot, as my mind was still telling me my hands might be as big as the door (I was far away from it at the time). My sense of depth perception clearly discombobulated. Opening my eyes felt like amnesia of the visual perspective part of the brain. As I moved around, normal sense of perspective returned and soon the sensation completely faded in a flash. However, the entire time this sensation occured, I also remembered I used to know the correct sizes of everything lol. Laying in my bed with eyes closed felt very similar to what I've read about an LSD trip - however, no certain substances were involved here. I just felt extremely depersonalized in the bed before it occured.

Even more disturbing, I also remember another sensation occurring the same time this amnesia of my sense of perspective. I felt as if a bubble was between my eyes expanding and collapsing - like breaths. I know what you thinking, "uh oh, it's a tumor." haha -Well, not exactly. I've had x-rays trust me hehe and I have a major neck problem that is still being researched, but no tumors have been found as the cause at this moment. It's more related to pretty rare spinal condition. At some moments, this bubble expanded to the size of my room and then it collapsed into the size of a needle point. The bubble also felt heavily associated with my life force. It didn't weigh anything or wasn't made of any particular material. It was just a strange phantom limb sensation of a . In fact, perhaps it relates to the "pineal gland" to put it more specifically. As the bubble expanded, so did my awareness of everything around it. As it shrunk, I percieved my self as the size of an ant - when it expanded, I had the awareness of an enormous creature (dinosaur perhaps). At some points I even felt as if I could see my entire house from above (bird's eye view of a ..bird?)

To this day, this rare occurrence has baffled me and I've found several scientific and spiritual theories that may relate to it. 
I know as a kid, I also incurred a few accidental traumatic injuries to the head that feel like reasonable contributing factors. Thinking back, one injury in particular involving a heavy log feels like a strong influence to the way I perceive the world now. My memory of being hit by this falling log includes a strong sensation of several changes occurring. I also have a growing curiosity of the possibility of being an autistic savant at times as well, although I'm still looking into officially confirming if that is true or not. My closest friends in real life are also similar in an unexplainable sense. I've always had great difficult being able to feel comfortable forming close relationships with most people because of the lack of sharing this unique and possibly very uncommon perception I share with certain specific people in the world. Over the past few years, I've finally been able to successfully train myself to communicate much more comfortably with a lot more types of people, but forming close relationships is still a problem. (i.e. I know of literally several hundred good contacts easily, but as for close relationships - i had less than 5 to be honest.) I think very far beyond the concepts of verbal communication a lone and constantly have to down-convert/simplify many of my ideas into what we call words that can be expressed verbally. Automated abstract thought is possibly one way to put it, but even then, I'm still curious of better ways to explain it. I know I find myself reading or discussing information so much that I go into a trance that speeds up time tremendously. Spending 2-6 hours reading and discussing information between facts and theories is very common in my daily routine and feels like no work at all.

For awhile though, the ability to socialize with most people was extremely difficult. These days, that same doorway to my communication is much wider after a lot of trial and error to be honest. My advice to anyone else who has difficulty communicating to people is to continue finding as many true and natural ways of improving your communication skills. It's not so much confidence as it is experience with what works (trial and error) that unlocks it further.


----------



## Ashley37 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've never had feelings that my hands are large, but I have had some issues with waking up and feeling as though my hands are as small as babies.
Its strange and really gets me worked up with anxiety.


----------



## jessykah714 (Apr 6, 2010)

i read that when that happens its an early sign of schizophrenia.. like when objects or other things become larger than usual then smaller... i think you should check that out with your doctor. sorry i dont want to get anyone worried.


----------



## jessykah714 (Apr 6, 2010)

no3one said:


> Hello Everyone,
> There have been several times over the years where I had a weird thing happen in my mind that was different than any other weird thing. When I closed my eyes my eyes felt like they were bigger than the house (I couldn't see my own eyes - just look out them). Then they got bigger until they were bigger than the neighborhood. They gradually got bigger but rarely got bigger than a city. Then they would change from big to normal to sizes in between. Sometimes it was my hands and at times it was my feet. I don't remember if there was any combination. It was ok at first but then it started to feel really really weird and then I'd get a little anxious. Heart racing and breathing fast that kind of thing. It sort of stopped a little when I opened my eyes but it started again very soon after I closed them. Keep my eyes open, right? Sleeping is difficult to do that way, though my wife tells me that I do occasionally. The reason I kept closing my eyes turned into sort of the same reason why some people go to horror shows. And I'd ride that feeling like surfing a wave. Anybody have similar&#8230;


i read that when that happens its an early sign of schizophrenia.. like when objects or other things become larger than usual then smaller... i think you should check that out with your doctor. sorry i dont want to get anyone worried.


----------



## Flare88 (Oct 22, 2009)

no3one said:


> Hello Everyone,
> There have been several times over the years where I had a weird thing happen in my mind that was different than any other weird thing. When I closed my eyes my eyes felt like they were bigger than the house (I couldn't see my own eyes - just look out them). Then they got bigger until they were bigger than the neighborhood. They gradually got bigger but rarely got bigger than a city. Then they would change from big to normal to sizes in between. Sometimes it was my hands and at times it was my feet. I don't remember if there was any combination. It was ok at first but then it started to feel really really weird and then I'd get a little anxious. Heart racing and breathing fast that kind of thing. It sort of stopped a little when I opened my eyes but it started again very soon after I closed them. Keep my eyes open, right? Sleeping is difficult to do that way, though my wife tells me that I do occasionally. The reason I kept closing my eyes turned into sort of the same reason why some people go to horror shows. And I'd ride that feeling like surfing a wave. Anybody have similar&#8230;


I notice a lot of times when I'm laying in bed I get the sensation that I'm stuck in a dollhouse. The walls are closer than they really are. But I guess I'm just used to it so it doesn't freak me out.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I know this is kind of old and I don't know if these people still post here but I wanted to say it's a sign of "alice in wonderland syndrome" I think it's now considered a symtpom of migrains or something like that. I'm not a doctor but you're all not autistic or schizophrenic or anything like that.


----------



## no3one (Feb 23, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> I know this is kind of old and I don't know if these people still post here but I wanted to say it's a sign of "alice in wonderland syndrome" I think it's now considered a symtpom of migrains or something like that. I'm not a doctor but you're all not autistic or schizophrenic or anything like that.


Hi - yeah this is pretty old in posting terms. Thanks for your input though, I'm glad you said something. I'm going to look into that Alice thing. My mom and sister get migranes but I've never had one. They and everyone else I've ever heard talk about having them say that I'd know it if I had one. I believe them! As for autism and schizophrenia I'm free of those diagnoses as far as my doctors are concerned.


----------

